# FIVE STAR DAYS with Ethan Gunt



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 11, 2022)

*Enjoy* <- Twitter Link

EDIT: So i finally set up the official THEGUNTRETORT website.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## SargonF00t (Feb 11, 2022)

These illustrations of Gunty are just magnificent.


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Feb 11, 2022)

Daddy O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 2977669


Sorry to be like this, but it’s spelled “aisle”.


----------



## Pizza Patrol Police (Feb 11, 2022)

Someone animate it, even if it's really basic, GUNT will sethe


----------



## FMW13 (Feb 11, 2022)

ITS NOT TRUE. DAS BULLSHIT THIS COMIC SUCKS. CHRIST IS KANG-Ethan ralph


----------



## Coily (Feb 11, 2022)

This is pretty good.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Feb 11, 2022)

This needs more signal boosting. The word bubbles being a bifurcated gunt is *chef's kiss*


----------



## WolfeTone (Feb 11, 2022)

based and artpilled


----------



## Blackhole (Feb 11, 2022)

Only thing i don't really like is that yu-gi-oh hair strand Ralph has. Ralph would never have hair that looks good!


----------



## SNEED.EXE (Feb 11, 2022)

I love how entire songs, video games and now comics are being produced just to fuck with the Gunt.


----------



## Sinpie (Feb 11, 2022)

I would gladly pay money for this to be a daily or weekly comic.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Feb 11, 2022)

Sinpie said:


> I would gladly pay money for this to be a daily or weekly comic.


I mean luckily he does provide so much content. We haven't even hit the stream yet.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Feb 11, 2022)

Lmfao. Got the grotesque features of Ralph perfectly.


----------



## Snigger (Feb 11, 2022)

This is so beautiful it's almost autistic


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Feb 11, 2022)

Forget current ongoings, Ralph has years of cowdom, it would be a while before you'd run out of material.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 11, 2022)

Commander Panic said:


> Forget current ongoings, Ralph has years of cowdom, it would be a while before you'd run out of material.


With more speed outs and winger shenanigans being piled on at an exponential rate


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 11, 2022)

This stuff is great.  When I lived in a large city there used to be little plastic book stands people would put old books or whatever insane news letter they would write inside.  This reminds me when you would find some awesome comic in there which was always a treat.


----------



## Dead Wife (Feb 11, 2022)

The tiny details layered throughout are amazing - the flies, May’s greasy hair, Gunt’s teeth! I love that there’s something new to find each time I look.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 11, 2022)

Don't stop you magnificent bastard


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Feb 11, 2022)

Dead Wife said:


> The tiny details layered throughout are amazing - the flies, May’s greasy hair, Gunt’s teeth! I love that there’s something new to find each time I look.


Don't forget his brown thumb lol


----------



## Phucket (Feb 11, 2022)

A rather flattering depiction of the ralphamale, I saw your other characters, curious how you'd draw Andy and ppp


----------



## Retink (Feb 11, 2022)

That Gunt delusion vision is fantastic.


----------



## Easterling (Feb 11, 2022)

god speed you absolute mad lad


----------



## JAKL II (Feb 11, 2022)

Holy shit I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.  I did not expect this when I opened the thread.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Feb 11, 2022)

The hitching post and trough in front of the house, the lemon wheels on his gunt, calling the guy wearing crucifix Muslim, the bifurcated gunt speech bubbles and this:


In any language, he’s a fat fuck. Beautiful.


----------



## Mossad Facade (Feb 11, 2022)

Blessed work. Grotesque and beautiful.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Feb 11, 2022)

God bless the Internet. It's enough to bring a tear to your dick.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Feb 11, 2022)

This is what I mean by Ralph being the new Chris Chan. Not that the two are similar people, but that they're both capable of doing absurd shit for years on end, inspiring quality stuff like this


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Feb 11, 2022)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Bull Kike (Feb 12, 2022)

It captures the Nastiest parts of Ralph and his personality, and Illustrates them into one very Repulsive Gunt. Very cool!


----------



## thismanlies (Feb 12, 2022)

Daddy O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 2978426


I lost my shit when I saw the butterfly on Ravishing Ralph's thumb. 10/10.


----------



## An automatic clown (Feb 12, 2022)

My sides hit orbit when I saw the shit on his thumb and read the line "my asshole still hurts!"


----------



## rotteneggs (Feb 12, 2022)

Amazing the style fits the gunt well


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 12, 2022)

This is glorious. I wish I can give you one of these:


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 12, 2022)

Thanks for the nice words everybody, i am working on the next page right now and i am looking into making a simple Wordpress Website for it. We still have years of gunt lore to go through.

It's really like warski said in the Last casino stream, this shit really writes itself. Have a five star day, everyone!


----------



## Apochrypha (Feb 14, 2022)

Using your art talent for good I see. Keep them coming!


----------



## DogZero (Feb 14, 2022)

high octane kino, keep it up!


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 14, 2022)

Phoneposting like a degenerate


----------



## Rose Breeder (Feb 14, 2022)

The Gunt doesn't deserve such outstanding art to be remembered by, even if it's purpose is to merely mock him.


----------



## Buttz McSmellington (Feb 14, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Phoneposting like a degenerate
> 
> View attachment 2984145


Since you're talking about starting a website, I would just like to let you know that guntretort.com is currently available.


----------



## CECA Loather (Feb 14, 2022)

Buttz McSmellington said:


> Since you're talking about starting a website, I would just like to let you know that guntretort.com is currently available.


Scratch that. Killstream.com is also available! 


			https://uniregistry.com/market/domain/killstream.com
		


So is the RalphRetort.com


			http://ralphretort.com/


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Feb 14, 2022)

Ahem:



The tucker.mov detail really sends me.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Feb 14, 2022)

Rose Breeder said:


> The Gunt doesn't deserve such outstanding art to be remembered by, even if it's purpose is to merely mock him.


You say that now but in a thousand years some historian is going to find these comics.


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Feb 14, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Phoneposting like a degenerate
> 
> View attachment 2984145


>there are ladybugs on the plants to keep the damn aphids away

Your attention to detail is insane. You absolute madman!


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Feb 14, 2022)

This is fucking kino. So grotesque it becomes funny.
Also I love how Ethan's every single speech bubble has a gunt.


----------



## Day Drinking (Feb 14, 2022)

Johnny Clyde Cash said:


> >there are ladybugs on the plants to keep the damn aphids away


It's the little things that give this so much character. 

Looking forward to the next panels, thanks for the laffs fren.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Feb 15, 2022)

@Davis O'Shaughnessy Do you do hentai commissions?


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Feb 15, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Phoneposting like a degenerate
> 
> View attachment 2984145



That slobbering dog looks like it has too many IQ points for me to suspend my disbelief 

0/5


----------



## Coily (Feb 15, 2022)

This is actually funny. The humor works even if you know nothing about the exploits and adventures of the Ralphamale.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Feb 15, 2022)

Dammit Mandrake! said:


> @Davis O'Shaughnessy Do you do hentai commissions?


"Yeah i want the gunt Comic Guy to Draw porn" the fuck is wrong with you


----------



## Harry Angel (Feb 15, 2022)

Great overall, but in regards to the last comic: I'm pretty sure Ralph doesn't have that many teeth anymore.


----------



## Dammit Mandrake! (Feb 15, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> "Yeah i want the gunt Comic Guy to Draw porn" the fuck is wrong with you


You'll learn all about that soon enough.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Feb 15, 2022)

Clever, funny and artistically  autistically satisfying


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Feb 15, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> "Yeah i want the gunt Comic Guy to Draw porn" the fuck is wrong with you


Could a comic be in the works about the cinematic debut of everybody’s least favorite shit huffer? If so, I suggest entitling it _The Brown Thumb Diaries. _


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Feb 15, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> "Yeah i want the gunt Comic Guy to Draw porn" the fuck is wrong with you


Can you do one of Jim and Gator tag-teaming Meigh while Sandra cheers them on from hell (and Sandra is getting assfucked by George Floyd)


----------



## MySonDavid (Feb 16, 2022)

This stuff is great and not just because it's making fun of Gunt. This is actually very compelling comic art.


----------



## Motherf*cker (Feb 17, 2022)

Fucking great work @Davis O'Shaughnessy keep it going


----------



## Xenomorph (Feb 17, 2022)

Youve put more work into this than gunt has his entire fat life.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Feb 17, 2022)

Xenomorph said:


> Youve put more work into this than gunt has his entire fat life.


That’s not saying much.


----------



## FatMebius (Feb 17, 2022)

The art's really good. Reminds me of those old Howard and Nester comics from Nintendo Power for some reason.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Feb 17, 2022)

^haha I just now came in here to say that.  Ninja'd.

These comics are brilliant.  Love the jokes and the art.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Mar 2, 2022)

Aight, so not much time for the funnies lately, since the Apokalypse and all. Anyway, should i start streaming drawing sessions in oddysee? That shit could be funny.


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Mar 2, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Aight, so not much time for the funnies lately, since the Apokalypse and all. Anyway, should i start streaming drawing sessions in oddysee? That shit could be funny.
> 
> View attachment 3034522


Definitely stream on oddysee, you could take the audience's ideas. Great detailing with the homoerotic poster, fuentes'll love it


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Mar 2, 2022)

If I meigh suggest, while the comics are great they probably take a long time. These single pane cartoons can be just as funny and you can probably keep up a solid pace without getting burned out.

Thank you for all you do. Please create a patreon to prove to Ralph you can get more donors than him in much less time.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Mar 15, 2022)

Make more


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 17, 2022)

Ethan's Gunt is so extreme, the centre of gravity is assaulting the chair and making it bend inwards despite his hooves being on each side, that's a nice touch.


----------



## SargonF00t (Mar 17, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3081491


Fuck that is good.


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 17, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3081491


This needs to be turned into a wedding invitation.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Apr 5, 2022)

It's been a while again, but trying to make a comic about the Gunt atm is like trying to paint a flame. You just can't keep up. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Apr 5, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> It's been a while again, but trying to make a comic about the Gunt atm is like trying to paint a flame. You just can't keep up. Anyway, enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3147678


The speech bubble having it's own gunt is priceless. It's always the attention to detail that make these great.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 5, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> It's been a while again, but trying to make a comic about the Gunt atm is like trying to paint a flame. You just can't keep up. Anyway, enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3147678


These deserve way more attention. Someone signal boost this to Jim or Shyster.


----------



## Catspajamas7 (Apr 5, 2022)

Jim posted Gunt art not as good on his Twitter yesterday IMO. This is literally 5 star days.


----------



## Mossad Facade (Apr 5, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3112153


Glowie Null Glowie Null


----------



## SuckDuck4Quack (Apr 5, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> It's been a while again, but trying to make a comic about the Gunt atm is like trying to paint a flame. You just can't keep up. Anyway, enjoy!


Today has been nothing but a pain in the ass for me but you just made my day. Thanks dude


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Apr 6, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> It's been a while again, but trying to make a comic about the Gunt atm is like trying to paint a flame. You just can't keep up. Anyway, enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 3147678


The panel of Gunt dancing with his selfie-stick in the parking lot is amazing, as it truly captures the pathos of Ralph with only twenty-four words and a tiny illustration. Thank you @Davis O'Shaughnessy for the great art, thank you @theralph for inspiring said work, and I hope there will be a Five Star Days compendium available soon.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Apr 7, 2022)

5 STAR CAMSCAN


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 7, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3154601
> 
> 5 STAR CAMSCAN


God damn, it'd be one thing to just make funny drawings of Ethan's exploits, but the imagination and world-building is top notch. Bravo, sir.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Apr 7, 2022)

The gunt speech bubbles will never not be fucking hilarious, @Davis O'Shaughnessy.

If you printed these all out and sold them, with a portion of the proceeds going to the KF legal fund, you’d sell a shitload.


----------



## TitchBitties (Apr 7, 2022)

This is the best thread on this website. I really hope you have some kind of art career outside of this because you deserve to sell this talent


----------



## Wonder Boy (Apr 7, 2022)

great stuff as ever my good man


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Apr 7, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3154601
> 
> 5 STAR CAMSCAN


gad dayum this one is amazing


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 8, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3154601
> 
> 5 STAR CAMSCAN


Bifurcated speech bubbles are the best.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Apr 9, 2022)

Now THAT'S a deep cut!


----------



## Dead Wife (Apr 9, 2022)

The crocs, the trophy in pride of place, the boz-eyes.

Your artwork is amazing, but your nuanced and subtle details in your story telling is just perfection. 
It reminds me of content from a Br*tish adult comic called Viz - Five Star Days would be right at home there, even to the Ralph uninitiated.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 9, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3160460
> 
> Now THAT'S a deep cut!


This is actually kind of heart breaking. Very well done.


----------



## New & Improved Username (Apr 9, 2022)

Now I'm wondering if the sharts get cleaned by anybody or if the pigsty has a mound of sharted XXXXL undies in a corner.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Apr 10, 2022)

Dead Wife said:


> The crocs, the trophy in pride of place, the boz-eyes.
> 
> Your artwork is amazing, but your nuanced and subtle details in your story telling is just perfection.
> It reminds me of content from a Br*tish adult comic called Viz - Five Star Days would be right at home there, even to the Ralph uninitiated.




8-Ace is very much a Norf Ralph, just swap Maker's Mark whiskey with 6-packs of cheapo prole lager.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 11, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3160460
> 
> Now THAT'S a deep cut!


What is he even trying to say in the second to last panel?


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Apr 11, 2022)

I put up a website. If you want to support the comic you can find the link to my gumroad on the site. Keep in mind that i am not doing this full time, but i am running out of pencils and ink during the collapse of the western world.

Next up: Something to do with pups, cups and prolapsed assholes


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Apr 12, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> What is he even trying to say in the second to last panel?


Learn how to solve drunken cursive West Memhis cussing with a side of Xanny-berries, and we can find the answer.  The first part is either Ju suh, or Susan as far as I can tell.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Apr 17, 2022)

kinda went ocd there


----------



## Uncle June (Apr 18, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3112153
> View attachment 3112154



Holy shit I'm dead. Brilliant work OP.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Apr 18, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3189718
> 
> kinda went ocd there



Scanned version:






Really dig this so far. I plan to expand the background with characters as the plot goes along. Who do you want to see in FSD?


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Apr 18, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Who do you want to see in FSD?


Ronnie for sure. Keep up the superb work!


----------



## TitchBitties (Apr 18, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Scanned version:
> 
> View attachment 3192939
> 
> Really dig this so far. I plan to expand the background with characters as the plot goes along. Who do you want to see in FSD?



I'd love to see your take on Flamenco or Vickers


----------



## Sam Losco (Apr 18, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Who do you want to see in FSD?


Faith and her dad are a must.


----------



## JewBacca (Apr 18, 2022)

You should really try working with a Wacom tablet. It took me a bit to get used to it, but I couldn't imagine going back to pen and paper now.


----------



## Obscura539 (Apr 18, 2022)

First off, I love the work. Incredible skill!

I think it would be interesting to see little flashbacks that could help explain Ethan’s behavior now.  All those little moments that went wrong and shaped him into what he is now.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Apr 18, 2022)

Dammit Mandrake! said:


> @Davis O'Shaughnessy Do you do hentai commissions?


I second this



Sam Losco said:


> Faith and her dad are a must.


Make it brutal, they both deserve the reality check


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 18, 2022)

While I love your character design, we’ve seen more of his body and it makes even less sense than how you depict it. Please update.


----------



## Wormy (Apr 18, 2022)

*Chef kisses* Very R Crumb-esque, I like it.


----------



## MySonDavid (Apr 18, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Scanned version:
> 
> View attachment 3192939
> 
> Really dig this so far. I plan to expand the background with characters as the plot goes along. Who do you want to see in FSD?


Jarbo.


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Apr 19, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Ronnie for sure. Keep up the superb work!


Ronnie and/or Guntpa Ralph's ghost coming out of Ralph's diamond power ring to berate Burger King employees, or stick a phantom thumb in.


----------



## AmbiTron (Apr 19, 2022)

This reminds me a bit of Jhonen Vasquez stuff, but if he were somewhat more talented. Good shit. Would of course love to see a Metokur vs Ethan Gunt strip or perhaps saga.


----------



## Dead Wife (Apr 19, 2022)

Nick Fuentes please.

I’d like to see Ralph in his terrible suit at catholic mass, maybe Rozy’s christening?


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 19, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Scanned version:
> 
> View attachment 3192939
> 
> Really dig this so far. I plan to expand the background with characters as the plot goes along. Who do you want to see in FSD?


Flamenco on wooden horse


----------



## Buttz McSmellington (Apr 19, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Who do you want to see in FSD?


Dick Masterson. Would be appropriate if every FSD appearance he had a different appendage in a cast.


----------



## buttmunch (Apr 19, 2022)

rad roberts needs to show up ofcourse


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Apr 19, 2022)

Jim should be a crab. Cuz cancer.


----------



## HodgePodgeRogerDodger (Apr 19, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Jim should be a crab. Cuz cancer.


Depending on how Jim does on the Fuentes call, maybe St. Jim killing the Gunt. Have Null be the steed.


----------



## Merry (Apr 19, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Scanned version:
> 
> View attachment 3192939
> 
> Really dig this so far. I plan to expand the background with characters as the plot goes along. Who do you want to see in FSD?


Catboy twink is going to definitely be an upcoming character


----------



## Wonder Boy (Apr 19, 2022)

fuckin fab stuff... if i could request you put a ghost coachredpill in one of your works soon in light of recent events (rumors)


----------



## TakeSoma (Apr 19, 2022)

Excellent comic. Here's my screenplay for a Gunt five star day:

> Be a fat drunken retarded redneck
> Hate everybody, but roleplay like you admire Faggot Fuentes and Daddy Masterson antics, so you can get bonus points from the alt-retarded
> Wake up and jerk off vigorously thinking about the next hooker you'll get to fuck in Vegas and how you own all the haters  - specially Joshua Moon
> Have a "trad" wife. Pantsu comes in and tells him how Rozanna looks like him and looks supportive by telling him how much is winning over the haters
> "Yeah, whatever bitch", thinks to himself while jerking off to a Vegas call-girl and planning on hiding any money he has from child-support
> As a true wigger, bump Dre's "Bitches ain't shit" while thinking how bitches crave his tiny pecker and rationalizing that it ain't rape if the bitch is knocked out
> Go on Twatter and start sperging how he'll sue everyone, how special he is, and how everybody that calls him out on his bullshit is just a retarded hater. Finish it of with a "Christ is Kang", even without actually believing in Christ or having any symbol or meaning about Christianity
>  Do a live stream with enablers only, spewing out retarded shit and bashing everyone that is not in good terms with him
> Beg for donations for diapers, while bragging on making thousands and planning to spend it in booze and hookers
> Call Null a faggot and a lolicon addict, even being married to someone who's actually one  
> Get wasted on booze and threat to beat his lolicon loving "trad" wife
> Rinse (doubtful)  and repeat


----------



## Retink (Apr 20, 2022)

I really dig your art style even if I'm revolted by this comic, and I have to ask, have you considered doing an intro screen for the Metokur vs. Nick stream, considering Ralph is now Nick's attack dog, or more like bitch. I remember the Metokur vs. Kraut screen being nice. You know, I never noticed it until now, but this reminds me of the art from the guy who did the Zebra Girl comics.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Apr 20, 2022)

This is now my favourite thread on the subforum


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Apr 21, 2022)

have a doodle


----------



## Merry (Apr 21, 2022)

Saw this gem in the Twitter thread and I think it's worthy of adaptation by an actual artist.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Procrastinhater (Apr 22, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3202890
> 
> have a doodle


If thats Fuentes he doesn't have enough of a hunched over twink posture...
These are fucking great you've got genuine talent.
Love the little details.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Apr 22, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Scanned version:
> 
> View attachment 3192939
> 
> Really dig this so far. I plan to expand the background with characters as the plot goes along. Who do you want to see in FSD?


Here's the coloured version, had fun popping the digital crayons while listening to Fuentes and Gym engage in their glue eating competition live.


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 23, 2022)

ChromaQuack said:


> Here's the coloured version, had fun popping the digital crayons while listening to Fuentes and Gym engage in their glue eating competition live.View attachment 3207949


This is so good.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Apr 23, 2022)

ChromaQuack said:


> Here's the coloured version, had fun popping the digital crayons while listening to Fuentes and Gym engage in their glue eating competition live.View attachment 3207949


>Red Crocs 

This is amazing, my friend.


----------



## JAKL II (Apr 30, 2022)

This probably has been said before but I can't be bothered to go back and check, a collection of these panels should be put together and displayed as the site background for Gunt's birthday week or just the entire month September in general as he is now the #1 most active cow on the site with Chris in jail and Phil tapering off as time goes on.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Apr 30, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3206273


Is Dick's dick exploding?  Lmao


----------



## TheSword (Apr 30, 2022)

Please never do hentai.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 30, 2022)

LadiosSopp said:


> Is Dick's dick exploding?  Lmao


I believe it is!


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (May 2, 2022)

Babe wake up, new FSD just dropped!


----------



## ddlloo (May 2, 2022)

I heartily approve of the juices on top of the horse, and the enlarged arsehole Josh is looking in through.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 2, 2022)

These keep getting better and better, thank you for the entertainment.


----------



## Wodanaz (May 2, 2022)

I love null's characterization as a gardening dog man, and the little details like "herro". Would love to see a comic like spongebob where they all live on the same street. Jim can move there for his health, and dick can get chased out of california. Jarbo moves there for the higher quality boulders. Keep it up bro.


----------



## Spergetti (May 3, 2022)

Wodanaz said:


> I love null's characterization as a gardening dog man, and the little details like "herro". Would love to see a comic like spongebob where they all live on the same street. Jim can move there for his health, and dick can get chased out of california. Jarbo moves there for the higher quality boulders. Keep it up bro.


Dick's house needs to be a life-size barbie doll mansion.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (May 8, 2022)

This one turned out CLEAN


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 8, 2022)

perfect


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (May 9, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> perfect


Not quite perfect.  Koala Kami should be featured on that tree.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (May 9, 2022)

is this a new Asperchu?


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (May 9, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> is this a new Asperchu?


Get Ralph to start drawing comics then maybe.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 9, 2022)

I know you're busy but I think one of Ethan and Meigh looking at Lauren Southern and commenting on how ugly she is would be very funny.


----------



## Wash away the rain (May 9, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Scanned version:
> 
> View attachment 3192939
> 
> Really dig this so far. I plan to expand the background with characters as the plot goes along. Who do you want to see in FSD?


Flam but as some sort of scrappy doo tier antagonist like null/jims retarded relative/pet dog
:Edit never mind you did great also some Nick racketts  and his lawyer cabal laughing at Ralph


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (May 11, 2022)

Rand-bot as a swarm of tiny drunken Australian ants deployed from a can of cider @Davis O'Shaughnessy.  Whomever controls the can controls the Rant-bots, but most of the time, it's discarded by the side of the road or in Gunt's wastebasket, so the ants revert to hollering "Nigger, faggot, et cetera," and wander off to find the next can with booze in it.


----------



## Christorian X (May 13, 2022)

Laquisha Guntermensch said:


> Rand-bot as a swarm of tiny drunken Australian ants deployed from a can of cider @Davis O'Shaughnessy.  Whomever controls the can controls the Rant-bots, but most of the time, it's discarded by the side of the road or in Gunt's wastebasket, so the ants revert to hollering "Nigger, faggot, et cetera," and wander off to find the next can with booze in it.


Have them released from an ammo canister instead. Otherwise its perfection.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Burd Turglar (May 14, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3282665


I love how even his word bubbles are bifurcated.


----------



## Wonder Boy (May 14, 2022)

hooray

also very glad you spared our eyes and sanity that sex scene


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 14, 2022)

I like the part where null is a slobbering retard


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (May 20, 2022)




----------



## TitchBitties (May 20, 2022)

That is the best depiction of Jim. Another gem fuckin love it


----------



## LadiosSopp (May 20, 2022)

I love how even as a shriveled cancer fetus Jim is still trying to light up a cigarette lmao


----------



## LordBasilisk (May 21, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3302148


Fucking died laughing thank you based artfag.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 21, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3302148


I like how you also make fun of the other retarded characters, except somehow Gator is like a stoic viking.


----------



## LordBasilisk (May 21, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I like how you also make fun of the other retarded characters, except somehow Gator is like a stoic viking.


From the previous issues I had the impression he was being portrayed as a bitch-made janitor for Gunt lol.


----------



## Butwhythough (May 21, 2022)

This is superb, I love this comic and can't wait to see more


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 21, 2022)

LordBasilisk said:


> From the previous issues I had the impression he was being portrayed as a bitch-made janitor for Gunt lol.


I mean he is but he’s still like strong and doesn’t do anything too retarded


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (May 25, 2022)




----------



## ChromaQuack (May 25, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3319884


I was dared, and I do take dares seriously (gonna take a while, not much free time)



Spoiler: Panel One


----------



## Krokodil Konsumer (May 25, 2022)

brad armstrong beats the shit out of a fat man in portugal


----------



## AltisticRight (May 26, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3319884





I cannot describe how funny this is.


----------



## Null (May 28, 2022)

nobody ever @'d me how would I see it


----------



## Wash away the rain (May 28, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3329492
> 
> nobody ever @'d me how would I see it


 Tough but fair.

Also excited for the next issue will gator break free from the ranch will dr memencos schemes succeed, will the ghost a hogs future ( Jim) laugh at Ralph like a skeleton, find out next time on gunt ball z.


----------



## Null (May 28, 2022)

I have now read through them and there's a lot to appreciate about the art. I'm not sure if OP is making these but he does a really good job making things look gross. I like the clear distinction between recurring characters and normal people. I like the usage of different fonts. 

As far as jokes go this made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Burd Turglar (May 28, 2022)

Null said:


> I have now read through them and there's a lot to appreciate about the art. I'm not sure if OP is making these but he does a really good job making things look gross. I like the clear distinction between recurring characters and normal people. I like the usage of different fonts.
> 
> As far as jokes go this made me laugh out loud.
> View attachment 3329506


Better late than never man. I can't wait to give this person my hard earned money for a book that nobody I know IRL will understand but will still lul at.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 28, 2022)

Null said:


> I have now read through them and there's a lot to appreciate about the art. I'm not sure if OP is making these but he does a really good job making things look gross. I like the clear distinction between recurring characters and normal people. I like the usage of different fonts.
> 
> As far as jokes go this made me laugh out loud.
> View attachment 3329506


I like that you’re a retarded dog, as I’ve mentioned before.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (May 28, 2022)

Null said:


> View attachment 3329492
> 
> nobody ever @'d me how would I see it


I thought you mentioned it once in Chat when the Thread was fresh. But Glad you like it.


Wash away the rain said:


> Tough but fair.
> 
> Also excited for the next issue will gator break free from the ranch will dr memencos schemes succeed, will the ghost a hogs future ( Jim) laugh at Ralph like a skeleton, find out next time on gunt ball z.


I am unironically contemplating a füll baki-style Tournament arc. I never really got to draw Fight scenes and should practice them. 

Thing is i'd Love to do longer Story arcs, but then Things Happen and i end Up doing shorter Strips instead. If i do a printed Version it will probably contain a couple new Strips to glue everything together.


----------



## AIM Henchman (May 28, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> I am unironically contemplating a füll baki-style Tournament arc


Guntler Baki?
Baki Hog-ma?
Jim's Driveway Budokai?


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (May 29, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> Thing is i'd Love to do longer Story arcs, but then Things Happen and i end Up doing shorter Strips instead. If i do a printed Version it will probably contain a couple new Strips to glue everything together.


Big news happens too fast and too often in Guntworld. I think the way you're doing things now is working pretty well. I'd buy a copy of the comic collection if you publish it at a couple hundred pages or more, by the way.


----------



## Stan (Jun 3, 2022)

Five star days is great, OP deserves a Big Mac


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 3, 2022)

Stan said:


> Five star days is great, OP deserves a Big Mac


He deserves a $86 steak WITH garnish, and a side of golden crispy potato wedges with the best in-house sauce.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Jun 7, 2022)

New Comic soon!


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jun 7, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> New Comic soon!
> 
> View attachment 3361505


Gotta say, this one’s my favorite.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jun 7, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> New Comic soon!
> 
> View attachment 3361505


This reminds me of a weird combo of like old school racist comics from WWII mixed with Mad magazine. You have an incredible talent fren and I hope you find massive success outside of the gunto-sphere....but for the love of everything, don't stop with the gunto-sphere.


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Jun 7, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> New Comic soon!
> 
> View attachment 3361505


This is historic, folks!  First appearance of Ronnie from the Ralpha-ring.  I'm looking forward to the rest of this @Davis O'Shaughnessy.  Thanks again for devoting your talent to this project.


----------



## kaien (Jun 7, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 3322183
> I cannot describe how funny this is.


I dunno how big it would have to be to rez properly but I would for real love to see the frowny gunt emoji in pixel art form.


----------



## LordBasilisk (Jun 8, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> New Comic soon!
> 
> View attachment 3361505


I appreciate that the Terminal Tater is riddled with cancer-aids yet still puffing a cigarette in ever panel he's in. Very in character nice work OP. Also accurate jade is accurate.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Jun 12, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> New Comic soon!
> 
> View attachment 3361505


LOL this is great, made me chuckle.  Second the poster that mentioned MAD magazine.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jun 12, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> LOL this is great, made me chuckle.  Second the poster that mentioned MAD magazine.


There's this crazy function on this website where you use this silly lil @ symbol and if you follow it with a username it links to the user. 

Just something to think about.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Jun 15, 2022)

I think i am getting level-adjustments down enough to keep the linework crisp without loosing detail. Also NEW PAGE WOOOOO!
The credit card incident feels like ages ago already...


----------



## Wonder Boy (Jun 15, 2022)

noice, lol.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Jun 15, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3390465
> 
> I think i am getting level-adjustments down enough to keep the linework crisp without loosing detail. Also NEW PAGE WOOOOO!
> The credit card incident feels like ages ago already...


Is that Godwinson who loses his crutches?


----------



## TitchBitties (Jun 15, 2022)

Loving PPP and Andy's character designs. Especially like how Andy kinda reminds me of Captain Haddock in this one


----------



## Reluctant Baron (Jun 15, 2022)

PPP singing "God damn I hate instruments" gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Jun 15, 2022)

It's like one of those moments of suspense in a horror flick, except right now I'm horrified, wondering who Mounty Andy Dick is going to molest next.

At the risk of sounding like a kiss-ass, thank you so much for drawing and posting these.


----------



## Wonder Boy (Jun 16, 2022)

was ronnie from whomp possibly an influence on the spherical design of PPP?


----------



## Rain Team Pepe (Jun 16, 2022)

Loving this comic, keep it up. 
Ain't laughed this hard in weeks.


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Jul 1, 2022)

COMPREHEND THE PROCESS


----------



## LordBasilisk (Jul 4, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3446356
> 
> COMPREHEND THE PROCESS


What Lovecraftian horror have you created OP? WHAT HAVE YOU DONE? I love it.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jul 4, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3446356
> 
> COMPREHEND THE PROCESS


This page looks like one from berserk


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Jul 17, 2022)

FUCK SILICON VALLEY! THIS IS MY STYLE NOW!


----------



## DwayneTheSockJohnson (Aug 10, 2022)

This is so autistic an terrible that it loops to being artistic and great. Love it, please continue!


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Aug 30, 2022)

View attachment 23.jpg

uuuh, color


----------



## Inside your walls (Aug 30, 2022)

Davis O'Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 3656880
> 
> uuuh, color


Love the use of warm colors for this one, it feels like a fever dream that would play psychedelic rock music.

If you do not mind me asking, do you have any plans to make a comic related to our beloved Ralphamale's attempted team up with Keffals or this whole fiasco the Farms went through the past week ?
I think there's lots of fun ideas with those situations.


----------



## Bloodfeast Island Man (Aug 31, 2022)

Favorite cartoonist on the forums.  <3


----------



## Procrastinhater (Aug 31, 2022)

These are fucking great btw. If you did a print run I'd buy one.


----------



## Large Rodent (Sep 1, 2022)

Unironically such a great artist, your work is downright inspiring.


----------



## FiveStarAce (Wednesday at 2:01 PM)

Nool could have told me before that using a burner email was a bad idea. 

So, so celebrate my kiwi rebirth (until the kraut police will kick my doors in and flashbang my guinnea pigs), let us recap the cut-short KC arc:




Apologies for reposting older stuff, but i thought i'd give new kiwis an entry point.


----------



## sniggered (Wednesday at 5:36 PM)

welcome back fren


----------



## Bloodfeast Island Man (Wednesday at 7:38 PM)

Glad the thread isn't dead.


----------



## Drunkensailor (Wednesday at 8:30 PM)

you have been missed, five bean days bitch


----------

